# Great Garden Railroad Image



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Found this on a blog. The blogger hasn't posted since last September, but I love this photo. I wish he'd posted more of this layout.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

thats cool!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW!!!

As soon as I figure out how I will with your permision make that my new desktop image?


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet. I'm really starting to like the garden railroads more and more....


Must be getting old!!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish I lived somewhere safe enough to set one up.

Around here an empty can will get stolen. 

I am not kidding. If someone had the money and a crane they would steal the entire house and I would probably sleep through it,and wake up only to be blamed.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> As soon as I figure out how I will with your permision make that my new desktop image?


It's not my image. I found it on the web.

I'm on a Mac these days, but if you right click on a Windows desktop and go to properties you can find a place to set your desktop image in that window.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!!
> ...


LOL, I have always used pictures from Google and other places as my desktop images... IMO if it is on Google it is there for the taking, I know some sites block their pictures but for those who do not, where do you think I got my avatar and current background from? If you have Windows, just place your pointer over the picture, right click, and select "set as background" 

I am pretty sure that this is the first post ever on this site with a multi quote in it, I just could not resist the temptation anymore, muhahahahaha


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, I have always used pictures from Google and other places as my desktop images... IMO if it is on Google it is there for the taking, I know some sites block their pictures but for those who do not, where do you think I got my avatar and current background from? If you have Windows, just place your pointer over the picture, right click, and select "set as background"
> 
> I am pretty sure that this is the first post ever on this site with a multi quote in it, I just could not resist the temptation anymore, muhahahahaha


Thank you for making me laugh. Now if I could just find where my eye flew to........................................lol

Happy days are here again.


----------

